

Safe In Its Shell - mindcrime
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/05/opinion-dash-applesecurity/

======
bediger4000
Oh, Boo Hoo! The market lets Apple get away with stuff that Microsoft got
pilloried for a few years ago. Look, I like Apple as much as the next Linux
fanboi, but Apple just doesn't have the monopoly power that Microsoft still
has. Nor has Apple have the long history of getting convicted of illegal
monopoly maintenance.

I can't get too worked up about a minor-market-share company locking others
out via hardware. It's not like UEFI "secure boot", or the IDE CPRM a few
years ago, which locks out _everybody_ from _everything_.

